# Crime analysis training in May



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

MACA Conference promises to be the best ever

Long regarded as one of the premier crime analysis conferences in the country, the Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts 10th Annual Conference promises to bring more skills training, knowledge, wisdom and inspiration to every attendee.

The MACA Conference will be held May 14-18 at the Sheraton Hyannis Five Points Hotel on Cape Cod, Massachusetts. Participants can register on-line at www.macrimeanalysts.com and also get specific schedule, location and hotel information.

The theme of the 2007 conference is "Analysts Lead!" and after attending this conference every analyst is expected to be able to do so.

"The crime analysis profession is growing by leaps and bounds and the impact of crime analysts in law enforcement is profound in ways it had not always been in the past," MACA President Debra Piehl said. "I want every analyst to feel confident in his or her skills and knowledge, as well as his or her ability and responsibility to improve public safety."

Well known and talented analysts from around the country are scheduled to present on a variety of topics including pattern and trend analysis, temporal analysis, Compstat, analysis on a college campus, violent crime and many other topics. For the first time, the MACA conference will feature a computer lab for hands-on training in Access, Excel and Word for beginner to advanced analysts. With two tracks of instruction and the computer lab, there are learning opportunities for everyone from the command ranks to student analysts and everyone in between.

If all of that were not enough, the conference is held on beautiful Cape Cod. The waterfront is within walking distance of the hotel, there is an endless variety of restaurants in downtown Hyannis and some past attendees have even taken the ferry over to Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket. The MACA Conference is also known for its lively trivia contest and extensive networking opportunities.

The conference rate is $335 for general registration and $125 for students. The special conference rate for the hotel is $99 per night.

For more information please contact Conference Coordinator Rob Stering at [email protected]. Don't miss the tremendous opportunity!

This training is geared primarily to analysts but is appropriate for police officers, detectives, command officers, fraud investigators and CJ students.

This conference is the best place to start your department's crime analysis unit or COMPSTAT process.

For CJ students who don't necessarily want to become police officers and aren't quite sure what to do with their degree this is the best way to check out crime analysis as a career.


----------

